# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  "Fool the Pisser!"

## Anabolic_Ph.D

I just wrote this for my website (www.truemuscle.com) and for the Fintess Board. I thought that maybe you guys would like to take a look too.

What up guys, I havent been here in a while, my DSL was down. Anyways, I thought that I would write a little article to explain the fine lines on the Philosophy of Anabolic Steroid Testing. I know that many of you out there compete in athletics on the Collogiate level, and some of you even partake in such activites as Shoot Fighting, Ju Jitsu, Bare Nuckles, etc.... I am not sure if those Competition test of such products or not, but if they do this will help you guys out too. This will also be a KEY article for ANYONE that ever wants to even think about competing, wether in "All Natural" - Wink, Wink - Shows, or if you want to go straight into the mainstream of bodybuilding. Lets start! 
-------------------------------------------
- Philosophy of Anabolic Sterid Testing - 
Standards of detection (limits) are set in ALL IOC (International Olympic Committee)laboratories to unequivocally protect innocent athletes from being falsely accused. Unfortunatly, this does not apply to ALL labs that many Colleges and Univ. seem to choose to do the "Dirty Work". Because of this philosphy, some positices will not be reported in order to avoid any chance of a false positive result. Thus, some abuse will not be deterred by testing, particualry for those substances for which only VERY high drug levels constitiute a positive result (Ex. Test and Caffeine)

Despite the frequent requests for information on a detectability of anabolic steroids , there are NO absoulute guidlines and athlete can use and NO definable time period in which an athlete can cease drug use in order to escape a positive test result. This is because there are too many inherent variables that can profoundly affect the drug elimination/excretion process. These variables (As Seen Below)* can affect a test result quantitatively in different directions, indicating why it is impossible to define reliable detection guidlines for anabolic steriods .

The List below shows ways an athlete can THEORETICALLY avoid a positive anabolic steriod test result while taking the drugs. Although the obvious examples of dilution/inhibition of excretion of anabolic steroids into urine are now banned, other possible options are or WILL BE available. 

*Variables Influencing the Concentration/Detectability of Anbolics

-Urine output/volume for that athlete
-Urine pH (acidity, usually effected by 
diet)
-Dosage of AS taken, when last taken, and
formualtion used (Oral, Oil, etc..)
-Acute or Chronic use of AS
-Other AS taken simultanesously (Stacked)
-The AS being detected: Some AS are 
easier to detect at lower level than
other AS
-Agents Present, promoting/inhibiting
excretion of AS
-Drug, Metabolism inhibitors/promotors
taken concurrently with AS (Ex. 
barbiturates, alcohol, nicotine, etc..)
-Metabolic Activity of Invidiual Athlete
-Fat content of Athlete (BF %)
-Athletes Diet during Testing/Compotetion
-Recent Truma/Shock to Athlete

Theoretical Ways to Prevent a Positive Test for AS

-The User can dilute the urine (Ex. by 
using diuretics)
-The User can prevent AS excretion into
urine(Ex. by using Porbenecid)
-The User can cease dosing soon enough to
make AS levels drop too low to detect
-The User can take Test but keep the 
level low enough so the ratio to 
epitestosterone stays below 6:1
-The User can take epitestosterone so 
that the test-to-epitest ratio stays 
below 6:1
-The User can take birth control pills 
in an attempt to "hide" or "mask" the 
use of nandrolone 

Use of Other Substances for Anabolic Effects

Recently, other substances have become popular for either their purposed anabolic effects or their effects on endogenous anabolic substances. Examples Include:
-Zeranol
-Clenbuerol
-Deprenyl
-Orotic Acid
-Polypeptide Hormones

CONCLUSIONS

Testing for anabolic steroids is Complex, Expensive, and Technically VERY difficult. And intamate marrige of medicine, pharmacology, analytical chemistry, endocrinology, and clinical chemistry is neccessary for building an effective anabolic steroid-testing lab that produces NO false positive and MINIMAL false negative results.

The average clinical lab is NOT capable of carrying out effective and comprehensive AS testing because it DOES NOT have the necessary expertise and information available, unless extraordinary effort, expense, and collaboration with an already experienced lab is part of the program. Testing, even at the IOC, is NOT fullproof, in that false negatives DO occur for a varity of reasons (As listed above). In addition, control of the endogenous AS testosterone is difficult and only somewhat effective, because protecting all innocent athletes from being falsly accused (or accused in general) is a legit goal!


www.truemuscle.com

----------


## Mike

........good post.....BUMP......

----------


## CYCLEON

while not exactly definitive, very helpful - also nice site!

----------


## Billy Boy

A good read PH_D and website looks good 

Billy

----------


## pureanger

nice post as always

----------


## EXCESS

Good post!

----------


## gonzo

very helpful, Thanx

----------


## ibiza69

good post bro, thanks to you i can now win a gold medal in the two man luge.

----------


## boone

im not sure but the product is called clear and i have been reading in this and it is said to remove all toxics from urine without being detected all you have to do is break the top and pour contents into your urine sample and worries are over

----------


## tt333

good post

----------


## morphias

Good info.,thank you.

----------


## Big_Dippin

Good post, great read!!

----------


## calirj0

hey, what is Porbenicid? It is mentioned in this post, yet i cant find any info on it whatsoever. It sounds like a very useful product though, if it prevents AS from going into the urine. Anyone know?

----------


## MNBullDawg

Hey thanks for the good info!!!! One quick question though, for a "normal" drug test like the ones I get for work do these same rules apply? If so cool, if not how do i pass? If somone could hit me back it would be cool


Alright then stay real stay cool

 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## NewBreed

Can one elaborate what in particular one needs to do to make it harder to detect the metabolites .eg urine-ph-ing....?

----------


## 100m champ

Good post.. helpfull in some ways

----------


## ppkk

i read somewhere a while back about AZO Standard urinary tract cleaner...that's all you need ...i'll look for the post, but in a nutshell it washes out your kidneys and allows you to piss clean. i guess you could think of it like turning a strainer upside down to clean it out, coz once you turn it back right side up, only clean water will go through with a very small trace of whatever was in it.... it can be bought at most pharmacies.

anybody remember this post?

----------


## fullspeed

good info, thanks for the heads up

----------


## Big2k

Any one no how to beat these piss tests

----------


## Flack

Good info PH.D just wondering if anyone knows anything about the kind of testing the govt. does say for FBI, Military, Cops etc... Do they do "standard" drug tests? if so just taking Test shouldnt cause too much trouble i suspect?

----------


## holmes215

im drinking 2 cups of coffee and 10 beers before my next ncaa test then

----------

